# Butane Stove Danger



## Munsters1313 (Apr 4, 2018)

After a long overdue complete physical with probes top and bottom all was well except my heart. I was told my heart was pumping at 40%, should be 55%. I have a ton of orthopedic problems but take very good care of myself and at 57 look about the same as high school from the neck down. I quickly scoured the web for answers and found carbon monoxide poisoning symptoms matched many of mine and can cause heart issues under long term low level exposure. I have long used a butane stove on my porch and in my garage depending on the weather and time of year. In the garage I cooked below the ladder opening to the attic and the side door was always open about 10ft away but that was not enough ventilation and I am sure it was affecting me. I am feeling much better since putting it on the back porch and avoiding the fumes as best I can. I was feeling run down all year and wasn't doing much and the blazing heat of an Arizona summer made it a little worse. When ozone was high I felt even worse. Be careful with all gas burning devices and don't live near busy roads or freeways.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Have you tested that stove for proper fuel mixture. 

they have settings, and replacement jets, that will correct the mixture.

The results will be a cleaner and more efficient burn.

Saving your cardio pulmonary system, and MONEY. 

read up on it, or call a repairman to do it, your life ain't worth it.


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Interesting and I’m glad you've discovered what could be the issue. 

I’ve been wondering the same thing. Not sure if Butane is same as Propane. 

We just got a camp propane stove. Box said don’t use indoors. Someone said yes use indoors. No difference that gas stoves. 

Im skeptical.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Interesting and I’m glad you've discovered what could be the issue.
> 
> I’ve been wondering the same thing. Not sure if Butane is same as Propane.
> 
> ...


Rae: Do be skeptical, without adequate ventilation, an open flame is consuming the Oxygen, and replacing it with CO2, which is harmful to yourself.

As well as Carbon Monoxide, which is like breathing the cars tailpipe. 

Not fun at all.


ED


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

A camp stove and an indoor stove are approved under two different categories of UL listings (testing is different).

If it says outdoors only or do not use indoors, it has not been tested for safety indoors.

You should listen to the Mfg, not the “someone says”.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I was curious, too, about the butane. While propane is more commonly used, butane CAN be used, but isn't often, due to it's boiling point of 32 degrees F. Propane boils at -44 degrees F, making butane almost useless as a gas in cold weather.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Not sure if Butane is same as Propane.


Butane is C4H10. 4 carbon atoms and 10 hydrogen atoms

Propane is C3H8. 3 carbon atoms and 8 hydrogen atoms

No not the same. I've forgotten most of the chemistry I learned but I think it goes in order of carbon atoms. Propane, butane, pentane, octane and some other 'tanes. 3,4,5,8 etc. carbon atoms. I don't remember about the hydrogen.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> butane CAN be used, but isn't often, due to it's boiling point of 32 degrees F. Propane boils at -44 degrees F, making butane almost useless as a gas in cold weather.


The boiling point relates to vapor pressure at a given temperature. Butane produces a much lower pressure at a given ambient temperature. Makes it ideal for cigarette lighters. (You don’t see propane lighters). 

Butane and butane/propane mixes are popular with backpacking stoves. With the lower pressure, the tanks can be made of much thinner/lighter steel than the corresponding propane cylinders. 

Here is a chart of the temperature/pressure curve for propane, butane, and mixes.


----------

